
Martin Shkreli jailed for offering bounty for Hillary Clinton's hair - fmihaila
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/13/shkrelis-bail-revoked-after-bounty-offered-for-hillary-clintons-hair.html
======
ptr_void
I have been following a lot of his social media activities for a while, it's
sad to see this happen. He is known for making jokes/tolling people. Also,
part of his expertise is in pricing things and his net worth is supposedly in
100s of millions - if he was serious, the price would have reflected that. My
guess is that everyone involved in the legal process knew very well that this
was a joke - his bail is being revoked to teach him a lesson for insulting the
legal process + infamy from his misunderstood price hike.

Washington post says: "He will be sent to a maximum-security prison until his
sentencing hearing in January." That sounds a little too extreme for a joke
while on bail for white collar crime. I don't understand, how, this otherwise
very smart person couldn't be smart with the legal system - maybe it's the
anxiety medication he takes or just miscalculations - who knows.

~~~
mikestew
There are some things you just don't joke about. You don't joke about bombs at
the airport, you don't yell "fire" in a theater, and you don't joke about
assaulting a high-profile politician. I don't care who you are are or what
you're "known for", the Secret Service has to take each one of these
seriously, and now they're spending my tax money to confirm that this dude is
just doing it for the "lulz". That, and Clinton gets to walk around wondering
which sycophant is going to take this request seriously. Teaching him a
lesson? Damned straight, him and every other wannabe that thinks this is cute.

It doesn't help that the guy's no Schwartz or Snowden. He's not defending our
rights, or revealing the erosion of our rights, nor saving puppies. He's known
for being a jackass. And we all like a jackass until it hits the fan, and then
we all collectively back away slowly.

~~~
learntofly
You make some excellent points, so much so that I changed my opinion after
reading your comments. That happens very rarely.

You are correct - barring mental illness - everybody knows that there are some
things that are foolish and / or irresponsible to joke about about and may not
pass without a consequence.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Things will not pass without consequence even when you have mental illness.
The sentence might be slightly different, forced therapy in a closed
institution instead of regular prison, but that's about it. A crime's a crime.

